# Refecence Column Total in Measure



## JNM (Jan 24, 2012)

One more question and I'll have this table done.

How do I reference the total of a column in a formula in a measure.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 360pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=479><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 107pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5193" width=142><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 107pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 width=142>Item</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>Purchases</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 50pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=67>Inventory</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=34>Sold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>% of Sales</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 41pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=55>Recom</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 32pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=43>Order</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.13</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.04</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.02</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.17</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl65 height=20>Grand Total</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>598</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>68</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>516</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl67 align=right>100.00%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl68 align=right>0.47</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I need to create a measure for Recom that multiples the % of sales by the inventory total. Needs to be dynamic based on a Item Filter.
This is what I have so far...


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*10[/SIZE]
```
 
I've tried a number of different ways, including the following, but just can't seem to get the right reference.


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable Entry'[Percent]*'MyTable'[Sum of Inventory][/SIZE]
```
 
In regular Excel, it would be J10*TtlInv or J10*$H$14

Thanks so much...

JNM


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure I understand the question yet, but have you tried defining your new measure to be a product of two other measures?  Something like:

[Recom Measure] = [% of Sales Measure]*[Inventory Measure]

?


----------



## JNM (Jan 24, 2012)

It has to be the product of the Percent Cell and the total of the Inventory column
Order is Recom - Inventory

This what the end result should be...

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 326pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=433><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1389" width=38><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 76pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3693" width=101><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 29pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 width=38>Item</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>Purchases</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 50pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=67>Inventory</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=34>Sold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>% of Sales</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 41pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=55>Recom</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 76pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=101>Order</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>3.29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>0.29</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>6.06</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>2.06</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>19.11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>-4.89</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>24.12</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>-1.88</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>15.42</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>4.42</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20>Total</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>598</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>68</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>516</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl65 align=right>100.00%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>68.00</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Tried all these with the same results each time. The first is the product of the two measures as suggested. None of the formuals are referencing the value 68 shown in the Grand Total row/Inventory column.


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*'MyTable'[Sum Inventory Quantity][/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*sum('MyTable'[Inventory Quantity])[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*sumx('MyTable','MyTable'[Item Ledger Entry Quantity])[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]
```
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 360pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=479><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 107pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5193" width=142><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 107pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 height=20 width=142>*Item*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=69>*Purchases*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=67>*Inventory*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 26pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=34>*Sold*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=69>*% of Sales*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=55>*Desired*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=43>*Order*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.01</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.02</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.32</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.44</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.12</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 height=20>*Grand Total*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*598*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*68*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*516*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl71 align=right>*100.00%*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl73 align=right>*3.22*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl73 align=right>*0.00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JNM (Jan 24, 2012)

It has to be the product of the Percent Cell and the total of the Inventory column
Order is Recom - Inventory

This what the end result should be...

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 326pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=433><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1389" width=38><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 76pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3693" width=101><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 29pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 width=38>Item</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>Purchases</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 50pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=67>Inventory</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=34>Sold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>% of Sales</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 41pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=55>Recom</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 76pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #4f81bd; COLOR: white; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #4F81BD none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=101>Order</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>3.29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>0.29</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>6.06</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>2.06</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>19.11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>-4.89</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>24.12</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>-1.88</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 align=right>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl63 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>15.42</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>4.42</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20>Total</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>598</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>68</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>516</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl65 align=right>100.00%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl64 align=right>68.00</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #4f81bd 2pt double; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #4f81bd 0.5pt solid; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Tried all these with the same results each time. The first is the product of the two measures as suggested. None of the formuals are referencing the value 68 shown in the Grand Total row/Inventory column.


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*'MyTable'[Sum Inventory Quantity][/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*sum('MyTable'[Inventory Quantity])[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*sumx('MyTable','MyTable'[Item Ledger Entry Quantity])[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]
```
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 360pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=479><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 107pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5193" width=142><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 107pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 height=20 width=142>*Item*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=69>*Purchases*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=67>*Inventory*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 26pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=34>*Sold*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=69>*% of Sales*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=55>*Recom*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 width=43>*Order*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.01</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.02</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.32</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.44</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl70 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.12</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl72 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 height=20>*Grand Total*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*598*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*68*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl69 align=right>*516*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl71 align=right>*100.00%*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl73 align=right>*3.22*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dce6f1; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl73 align=right>*0.00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JNM (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry for the double post, had a column name incorrect


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the problem might be the % of sales column?  If you are using "show as % of total" excel feature there rather than DAX and ALL(), powerpivot doesn't "see" the % values in its formula engine, only the original sales numbers.

Does that make sense?  I am posting from my phone


----------



## JNM (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, that did make sense.  So I changed a couple things and now have a DAX calculation for the %ofSales and can see that the %ofSales is now a value.  

Now, back to the original question, how do I reference the Inventory grand total in a new DAX calculation so I can multiply each lines percentage by the grand total of the Inventory column?
I retried the above forumlas and it multiples by the line amount in the Inventory column, not the grand total. 

Thanks again!


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, THAT is simple 


```
[Grand Total Inventory Measure] = 

  CALCULATE([Inventory Measure], ALL(Table[Item]))
```
(assuming that Table[Item] is the field you have on rows in the pivot)

and then multiply that measure by your other measure to get the desired result


----------



## JNM (Jan 25, 2012)

Guess I don't understand it, it's still calculating by line.  

The CalcForm measure is this:

```
MyTable[%ofSales]*MyTable[GrndTtlInv]
```
The GrndTtlInv measure is this

```
Calculate(MyTable[Sum of Inventory],All(MyTable[Item No_]))
```


```
<table width="515" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2998;width:62pt" width="82"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2523;width:52pt" width="69"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2450;width:50pt" width="67"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:1426;width:29pt" width="39"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2669;width:55pt" width="73"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2706;width:56pt" width="74"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:2377;width:49pt" width="65"> </colgroup><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:1682;width:35pt" width="46"> </colgroup><tbody><tr style="height:15.75pt" height="21"><td class="xl70" style="height:15.75pt;width:62pt" height="21" width="82">Items</td><td class="xl65" style="width:52pt" width="69">Purchases</td><td class="xl65" style="width:50pt" width="67">Inventory</td><td class="xl65" style="width:29pt" width="39">Sales</td><td class="xl65" style="width:55pt" width="73">%ofSales</td><td class="xl65" style="width:56pt" width="74">CalcForm</td><td class="xl65" style="width:49pt" width="65">ShouldBe</td><td class="xl66" style="width:35pt" width="46">ByLine</td></tr><tr style="height:15.0pt" height="20"><td class="xl67" style="height:15.0pt" height="20">1</td><td class="xl68" align="right">29</td><td class="xl68" align="right">3</td><td class="xl68" align="right">25</td><td class="xl69" align="right">1.78%</td><td class="xl68" align="right">0.0534</td><td class="xl68" align="right">5.2154</td><td class="xl68" align="right">0.053</td></tr><tr style="height:15.0pt" height="20"><td class="xl67" style="height:15.0pt;border-top:none" height="20">2</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">50</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">4</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">46</td><td class="xl69" style="border-top:none" align="right">3.27%</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">0.1308</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">9.5811</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">0.131</td></tr><tr style="height:15.0pt" height="20"><td class="xl67" style="height:15.0pt;border-top:none" height="20">3</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">168</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">24</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">145</td><td class="xl69" style="border-top:none" align="right">10.31%</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">2.4744</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">30.2083</td><td class="xl68" style="border-top:none" align="right">2.474</td></tr> </tbody></table>
```


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Send me your workbook


----------



## JNM (Jan 24, 2012)

One more question and I'll have this table done.

How do I reference the total of a column in a formula in a measure.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 360pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=479><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 107pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 5193" width=142><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1243" width=34><COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 107pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" height=20 width=142>Item</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>Purchases</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 50pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=67>Inventory</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=34>Sold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 52pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=69>% of Sales</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 41pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=55>Recom</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 32pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" width=43>Order</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>168</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>28.10%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.13</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>46</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>8.91%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.04</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>29</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>25</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>4.84%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.02</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>217</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>183</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>35.47%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.17</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl65 height=20>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>134</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl66 align=right>117</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl67 align=right>22.67%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.11</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl65 height=20>Grand Total</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>598</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>68</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl66 align=right>516</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl67 align=right>100.00%</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl68 align=right>0.47</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; BACKGROUND: #dce6f1; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; BORDER-TOP: #95b3d7 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; TEXT-DECORATION: none; mso-pattern: #DCE6F1 none; text-underline-style: none; text-line-through: none" class=xl68 align=right>0.00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I need to create a measure for Recom that multiples the % of sales by the inventory total. Needs to be dynamic based on a Item Filter.
This is what I have so far...


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable'[Percent]*10[/SIZE]
```
 
I've tried a number of different ways, including the following, but just can't seem to get the right reference.


```
[SIZE=1]='MyTable Entry'[Percent]*'MyTable'[Sum of Inventory][/SIZE]
```
 
In regular Excel, it would be J10*TtlInv or J10*$H$14

Thanks so much...

JNM


----------



## JNM (Jan 25, 2012)

I got it!!!  I needed to change the All part reference from Item to ItemDesc so that it would match the Items column.

Thank you so much!

With this start on DAX formulas, I should be to move forward.  I have also purchased a couple books   I already have the Pivot Table Data Crunching - an excellent reference for regular pivot tables.  Now need to get the ones for PP and Excel 2010.

JNM


----------



## Warleggan (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am struggling the same concept, getting a column total for a calculation in another measure. Can you share your outcome measure to help me understand?

Thanks,
Edward


----------



## JNM (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,

Because I had used the item description as the row header value, I needed to use the item description in the GrandTtlInv measure's formula
[
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=Calculate(MyTable[Sum of Inventory],All(MyTable[ItemDesc]))
```
I've worked in Access a lot and thought I needed to use the "key" field from the item table, which is the item number, but not so.  It has to match whatever value from the table that is being used as the row header.  At least that is what worked for me in this particular instance.

JNM


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, that is 100% correct.  You should think of ALL() as clearing filters - filters that are set by the pivot itself.

Since the pivot is setting a filter on column X (the column you have on rows), you must clear the filter on X using ALL(X).  Clearing filters on another column, even some sort of ID column, will have no impact.

Note that you CAN use ALL() against an entire table.  If you have a separate table for products called Products, you can use ALL(Products) and that will be the same as if you had used ALL() against every column in the Products table.


----------



## Warleggan (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been breaking my head why this did not work, as I was trying the same formulas. I did oversee a - now apparent - major issue: I was retrieving the row values (display label of the row) from another table (look up of description), and was counting table_column in the original table, so CALCULATE(count(table_column), ALL(time)).

If you do that, the function does not bring up the column total but sticks to the cell value. May be I should use related_table or something, but I have chosen the easy way now to prove it works (and it does!).

Great thanks! I will be posting some other (I think more complex) question shortly.

Edward


----------

